# Hello everyone, can hypothyroid cause anxiety?



## Shani3444

Because since I've had it I get scary thoughts about something bad happening and phobias, anyone else go through this? because anxiety is only listed under hyperthyroid. Its scary and I obsess over these thoughts everyday mostly and it makes me feel sick and weak to my stomach. My therapist says its not thyroid related but I refuse to believe so.:hugs:


----------



## joplin1975

I believe so, yes.

I dealt with anxiety for some time, but things have simmered down substantially since my TT.


----------



## annieo

joplin1975 said:


> I believe so, yes.
> 
> I dealt with anxiety for some time, but things have simmered down substantially since my TT.


Same here.

Ann


----------



## Andros

Shani3444 said:


> Because since I've had it I get scary thoughts about something bad happening and phobias, anyone else go through this? because anxiety is only listed under hyperthyroid. Its scary and I obsess over these thoughts everyday mostly and it makes me feel sick and weak to my stomach. My therapist says its not thyroid related but I refuse to believe so.:hugs:


Of course it is possible.

This may be of interest!

http://www.jfponline.com/Pages.asp?AID=4570

http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art52285.asp

Do your research. All I did was Google Hypothyroid causing anxiety and turned up "plenty!"


----------



## Lovlkn

I can recall telling my endo about the tight feeling in my chest. She prescribed Lorazapam (anti anxiety) along with propranolol (beta blocker).

The thyroid movement made it intensify during the move from hyper into hypo.

I think once your body has anxiety the feeling can be felt regardless of thyroid levels. Even post TT I keep some anti anxiety pills around because if I over medicate the anxiety comes back.


----------



## dc1993

I started having anxiety realy bad in 1988, I had read that your Thyroid could be to blame. But my test back then came back normal. I had a hard time leaving my house, being by my self, & alot of diff. things going on. But after finaly being told I was Hypo, & on some meds my anxiety has seemed better. Unless I get realy stressed out. So far that is the only thing that has gotten better.


----------



## DaniB

Shani3444 said:


> Because since I've had it I get scary thoughts about something bad happening and phobias, anyone else go through this? because anxiety is only listed under hyperthyroid. Its scary and I obsess over these thoughts everyday mostly and it makes me feel sick and weak to my stomach. My therapist says its not thyroid related but I refuse to believe so.:hugs:


I have been feeling that way for almost 2 and 1/2 years now. I only recently found out I have Hashimoto's. I worry about things like having a heart attack or dying in my sleep. So you are not the only one. I try to distract myself when I start feeling that way. It's always worse when I lay down and try to go to sleep. I feel my heart pounding even though it is beating at a normal pace, I feel it. I can hear it. Scary thoughts that make me even more upset. hugs2


----------

